# Convertir en ligne pages à Word/LibreOffice



## cvldudu (12 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour
connaissez vous un site qui permet de convertir les fichiers Pages en Word ou Libre Office ?

Je ne peux pas installer Pages sous Windows et je n'ai pas mon macbookpro sous la main pendant un bon moment (resté de l'autre côté de l'océan)


----------



## Aliboron (12 Novembre 2011)

A priori, Zamzar devrait convenir. Tu as essayé ?


----------



## cvldudu (24 Novembre 2011)

Aliboron a dit:


> A priori, Zamzar devrait convenir. Tu as essayé ?


ok merci beaucoup


----------

